# Whats your goto panfish lure/bait?



## hellbilly (Aug 17, 2008)

So what do you find most productive for panfish (gills, crappie)

This is mine

Rebel Crickhopper


----------



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

It would be a toss up between three baits

Berkley honey worm on a 1/32oz chartreuse jig

Smoke Multi-Sparkle 1inch tube on a black 1/32oz jig

For Crappie or Perch, F5 rapala in black and silver


----------



## Homer (Mar 1, 2001)

Falls Jig-n-Minnow


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

gills: leafworm... or a teardrop with a maggot

crappie: minnows, roadrunners, and mepps spinners.


----------



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

I also like 1inch mister twister exude grubs


----------



## jigworm (Jan 10, 2003)

Roadrunner jigheads with a powergrub.


----------



## RobFromFlint (Apr 24, 2008)

gills - crickets or 1 inch mister twister
shellcrackers - leaf worms 
specs - 3 inch mister twister on a 1/16 oz head tipped with a minnow
perch - small jigging spoon tipped with a minnow
rock bass - anything that will fit in their mouth, lol.


----------



## ficious (Aug 28, 2002)

Gills......wood bobber/ice jig piece of crawler

Perch......#2 aberdeen under a slip

Crappies....either of the above

Harry


----------



## DaveW731 (Jan 12, 2001)

If just one, 1# Pink head/white tail tube on 1/16oz jighead.


----------



## Lidokan (Apr 11, 2010)

I have a lot of luck with a sinking yellow/black fly and one dangling Gulp Alive Waxies bait. This bait is WAY MORE convenient than live bait, and works just as well ice fishing (where I used to use only spikes). Interestingly, the only color that works is chartreuse- the white and pink seem to fall flat. Also, normal Gulp doesn't work well at all.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

Hook, Bobber, splitshot.........and Minnow, leech, or woms deepending on target species. There is no replacement for fresh LIVE bait.


----------



## LoBrass (Oct 16, 2007)

Rubber spider, beetle spin


----------



## sixft4par (Apr 1, 2008)

small jig with gulp earth worm, or cricket.

or a white spunge spider on a flyrod.


----------



## aslongasitpullsback (Dec 30, 2005)

1/32 oz. black yellow eye jig tied with a loop knot and 2'' yellow neon powerbait.... on a slow falling swim.... or under a casting bobber.....swim it and let it drop..... if the bite if tough then tip it with a waxworm.....


----------



## FishermanJohn (Apr 24, 2007)

My favorite: black rubber spider or popper on a fly rod
Most productive: small jig and a waxie


----------



## Fishfighter (Dec 20, 2009)

a small green hali jig


----------



## Drisc13 (May 6, 2009)

my "goto" lure--assuming bite is tough--would be as small as possible tipped with live bait. Would much prefer big and bold, but....


----------

